# Cheapest way to travel with kayak on 2 door car!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Alright so I am sure you guys remember my huge thread on buying a kayak and I ended up getting the ascend d10, the bad news is that it is stuck in toledo now that I am back home in cleveland for summer haha. I will not get my first paycheck from being back at work for another week or so and I am getting some horrible kayak cabin fever! Anyway I need to buy some kind of transportation system and I don't want to break the bank. I have a 2003 hyundai tiburon (smalllll) and I was wondering what you guys would use?? I saw those 35-40 dollar kayak carrier kits without roof racks but I just don't know how well they work? Any help is appreciated!

thanks,

Josh Jackson


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mischif,
Roof racks are great, but they'll cost you nearly as much as the kayak...or more.  Not to mention the cost of those "canoe/kayak pad packs" for $30.

Go to Walmart and buy 2 jumbo noodles (in the color of your choice), some rope from the hardware section. You'll have about $12 in them. Then go to TSC and pick up a 4 pack of rachet straps for $10 to $15 and you're in business.

If 2 Old Town Vapor kayaks will fit on my '05 Honda Civic, 1 kayak will fit on your '03 Tiburon. 



















Bowhunter57


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

the grey foam blocks for the first kayak are not jumbo noodles are they? That looks like part of that 35 dollar car kit that dicks/walmart sells.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

They aren't jumbo noodles, but they serve the same purpose and cost less. Just put them across the roof and set the kayaks down on them and start strapping away. Ratchet straps are great, I like this style as well:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-3060DAT-12-Foot-1-Inch/dp/B0009V1WXY/ref=pd_sim_sg_1"]Amazon.com: Master Lock 3060DAT 12-Foot-by-1-Inch Lashing Strap, 2-Pack: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41NYFFEAZNL[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Malone-Auto-Racks-Load-Strap/dp/B0064UE3NU"]Amazon.com: Malone Auto Racks Malone 18&#39; Load Strap 2 Pack: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41vahD7Up8L[/ame]


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Lashing straps for SURE!!!!
Rachet straps are the devil. I would alomost guarantee that you'd oil can your yak, or bend it, using rachet straps on your first haul on a car top.
When it gets hot out, like now, you'd be amazed at how quickly rachet straps can ruin your kayak if you're not super careful.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Do not use ratchet straps. As others have said you can damage your kayak if you apply too much pressure.

The cheapest solution are those gray foam blocks or thick pool noodles and friction straps like the ones mdisalvo85 linked. Make sure you have good attachment points for the bow and stern lines. As long as you secure it well it's a pretty good transportation system on the cheap.

If it will work on a Toyota Yaris hatchback, it will work on anything bigger than a smart car.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't use ratchet straps just the regular straps and you do not want to over tighten them. I use 2 of the larger diameter noodles under the kayak then straps through my front and rear doors you tighten the straps just tight enough so when you push against the side of the yak the whole car moves not just the yak. attach a rope or strap to the front and back and your good to go. I use these on the front and back. They keep straps off the hood or trunk of my car. They go on the sides under the hood and trunk
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sherpak-078115-Quick-Loops-Pair/dp/B0024AVPO4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1338313632&sr=8-3"]Amazon.com: Sherpak Quick Loops (Pair): Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41Uz0CrXLJL[/ame]


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Then go to TSC and pick up a 4 pack of rachet straps for $10 to $15 and you're in business.


So tell us Bowhunter, how many kayaks have you ruined using those evil ratchet straps? 

Just kidding boys. The tools are only as good as the man using them. 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Crank those rachet straps down in 90 degree weather and get back to me.
I've seen dozens of boats this has happened to...and none using lashing straps.

There are some on here that dole out advice as if they've owned kayaks for decades. But they is some really good advice that is only learned over time.
Rachets might not get you right away, and they may not ever....but telling a guy that has JUST bought his first kayak, when it's 90 degrees out, to NOT use rachet straps....is friggin GOOD advice.

Can you imagine driving that first kayak home, 2 hours on the hot turnpike in summer....worried that it "might not be tight enough" so you crank that rachet down just a couple more cranks.
You get home, take the kayak off the car top...and it is disformed...bent...oilcanned...
THAT, would suck.

Many guys just open the hatch, drop the back seats, red lfag it, and let it stick out.
Two decent ropes and you're good to go.
It doesn't have to be elaborate.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

so will the lashing straps tighten down enough? Everyone I know uses ratchet straps and they say to slowly tighten until the kayak will not freely move if pushed. So I literally just need to buy large foam noodles and cut 2 of them to size and place on my car then ratchet through windows? Obviously I would have a rope for front and back too. I tried to put my yak in my car when I first got it but there is just not enough room/clearance.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lashing straps will get it tight enough, use the ratchets if it makes you feel comfortable, just be careful not to overdo it. I would use one strap for the front and one for the back wrapping them through the windows and around the boat, add a 3rd to the middle if you want. Then secure the front and back of the kayak to your car...preferably tied to the frame, not a plastic bumper. Give it some good yanks before you go to make sure it's not going to slide around and you're set.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

sounds like if you have to buy all those straps. then 35 to 40 dollars yak carrying kits don't sound bad

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mischif said:


> the grey foam blocks for the first kayak are not jumbo noodles are they? That looks like part of that 35 dollar car kit that dicks/walmart sells.


mischif,
Yep...I got suckered into buying the first set and learned my lesson...$25 at Dunham Sports. 

The jumbo noodles work just as well, for less. As for the rachet straps bending your kayak, I just don't tighten them that much and they're more secure than the cinch straps that I was using. The cinch straps always seemed to loosen up as I traveled.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Lashing straps will tighten them plenty. I've used them forever and never had one lossen up, or anything else bad happen.









And don't discount just sticking it in the back of the hatchback, cinch it down, stick on a flag and go.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

This method seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TimTaylor75 said:


> This method seems to work pretty well.


Great photo! Can't believe that's street legal though......Ya think that's a clown car and about 15 people climb out at the river?


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

hahah what a great picture! So I have a two door, And will I buy 4 lashing or ratchet strap or just 2? I know I will run them into my window but do i put them on the oh **** handle (thats what i call it)? you know that handle on your cars interior ceiling that you can grab? Or do I run them completely around on both sides? wouldn't one in the front half of the kayak and one in the back be fine, then use rope for front and back? so many questions...haha


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mischif said:


> hahah what a great picture! So I have a two door, And will I buy 4 lashing or ratchet strap or just 2? I know I will run them into my window but do i put them on the oh **** handle (thats what i call it)? you know that handle on your cars interior ceiling that you can grab? Or do I run them completely around on both sides? wouldn't one in the front half of the kayak and one in the back be fine, then use rope for front and back? so many questions...haha


Yep that will do it.....


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

2 sets of straps for the boat to the roof, and 2 ropes for the stern and bow to the bumpers. Around the whole roof or through the handles...just go with whatever seems to secure it better.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hahaha, Tim, that picture is too good, couldn't imagine that going down the highway.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks for the help guys


----------

